# New puppy and raw diet



## LoveMyDogs (Mar 9, 2011)

We have a Male puppy GSD coming home on Friday he is 8wks old. We want to start him on a raw diet rightaway. Our Female GSD is 2.5 yrs old and we would like to switch her diet as well. We live in Wisconsin north of Madison and I have no idea where to find all the meat we will need. 

Is there a website where I can find out how much food and what kind of food to feed our babies. My GSD is active and is training for her BH right now. I have no idea how much to feed them I want to feed them the correct amount. 

Anyone know who sells organic meat and such for dogs in Wisconsin?

I also heard that Goats milk is good for the puppy but not sure for how long. This is all new to us, we are feeding Elsa Taste of the Wild right now. 

Thanks


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi! Welcome to the forum. I'm 30 minutes east of Madison. For answers on how much to feed I personally suggest Welcome to the Raw Dog Ranch. I don't buy organic or in bulk yet but some of my friends do for their families. I'll get some information and get back to you.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks so much, and I will check out that website.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Check this out

http://24kgsd.com/blog/category/k9-nutrition/


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Organic farms in Wisconsin
2010 Farm Fresh Atlas - Certified Organic Farms


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Definitely connect with slaughter houses. I get 'scraps' for .50 a pound from them. I also advertise on Craig's List & Freecycle for hunters' scraps and people cleaning out their freezers. I would say I buy less than 20% of what my dogs eat.


----------

